# Please speak slowly.



## Encolpius

I think this is a rather important sentence for beginners. Thanks. 

Hungarian: *Beszéljen, kérem, lassan.* 

Czech: *Mluvte, prosím, pomalu. *


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
Kalbėkite lėtai, prašau. _or_
Prašau, kalbėkite lėčiau. (comparative: - more slowly)

In Japanese:
もっとゆっくり言って/話して下さい。[motto yukkuri itte/hanashite kudasai].


----------



## Montesacro

In Italian:

_Per favore, parli (più) lentamente_ (formal) 
_Per favore, parla (più) lentamente_ (informal)


----------



## kusurija

In Finnish (Suomi):
Puhuisitteko hitaammin. ([too] polite)
Puhuisitko hitaammin.

In Irish:
Labhair go mall, le do thoil. _or_
Labhair níos moille, le do thoil.

In Català:
Parleu mes lentament,si us plau.

In Dutch:
Kunt u wat langzamer praten, alstublieft?

In Norwegian:
Unnskyld,kan du snakke langsommere?


----------



## kusurija

In Polish:
Prosze mówić wolniej.

In Portuguese:
Faça o favor de falar mais devagar.

In Swedish:
Kan du tala lite långsammare?

In Vietnamese:
Ong/Ba lam on noi cham hon duoc khong?(m.)
Anh/Em lam on noi cham hon duoc khong?(f.)

As I'm not native in these languages, confirmation needed!


----------



## kusurija

In Slovene:
Govorite bolj počasi, prosim.

In Bulgarian:
Molja, govorete po-bavno.

Hope these helps...
Btw, this is very useful thread, thanks a lot for posting it, Encolpius!


----------



## elroy

In standard Arabic: الرجاء التكلم ببطء (_ar-rajaa'u 't-takallumu bibuT'_)

In spoken Palestinian Arabic: احكي شوي شوي من فضلك (_iHki shway shway min faDlak_)

The imperative sounds too blunt to me, however.  Personally, I would phrase my request as a polite question:

Standard Arabic: هل لك أن تتكلم ببطء لو سمحت؟ (_hal laka/laki an tatakallama/tatakallamiina bibUt'in law samaHta/samaHti?_) [Where I indicate two pronunciations, the first is to be used when addressing a male, the second when addressing a female.]

Spoken Palestinian Arabic: معلش تحكي شوي شوي لو سمحت؟ (_Ma`lish tiHki shway shway law samaHt/samaHti?_)


----------



## jazyk

> In Portuguese:
> Faça o favor de falar mais devagar.


This is grammatically correct, but it sounds to me as if the person is angry (maybe they don't have the same perception in Portugal). We'd more likely say Por favor fala/fale mais devagar/pausadamente.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

_Bonvolu paroli pli malrapide._


----------



## Encolpius

German: Sprechen Sie langsam, bitte.

Spanish: Hable despacio, por favor.

French: Pourriez-vous parler lentement, S.V.P.?


----------



## kusurija

In Serbian:
Govorite polako, molim vas.

In Kroatian:
Pričajte polako molim vas.

In Upper Sorbian:
Rěčće prošu pomałšo.

In Yiddisch:
Zaj azoj gut un red pamelecher.


----------



## sokol

Encolpius said:


> German: Sprechen Sie langsam, bitte.



It is correct, but more idiomatic would be a different word order:
"Sprechen Sie bitte langsamer." (or)
"Bitte sprechen Sie langsamer."
In both cases "langsamer" of course could be substituted by "langsam", but "langsamer" (= comparative) sounds more idiomatic, and also more polite.

In Austria it would be even more idiomatic (in colloquial speech) to use conjunctive:
Standard language: "Könnten Sie bitte langsamer sprechen?"
Colloquial: "Könnten'S bitte langsamer sprechen (or: ) reden?"


----------



## Black4blue

Turkish:
*Lütfen, yavaş konuş.* (informal)
*Lütfen, yavaş konuşun. *(formal, plural)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian:
Моля (те,) говори по-бавно. (informal)
Моля (Ви,) говорете по-бавно. (formal)


----------



## merquiades

Spanish
Habla/ hable/ hablad/ hablen más despacio.
French
Parle/ parlez plus lentement.


----------



## miss.meri91

If you ever get to South Africa, Afrikaans is a useful language -

Praat asseblief stadig.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Μίλα/Μιλήστε αργά παρακαλώ»
'mila [sing./informal 2nd person imperative]/mi'liste [pl./formal 2nd person imperative] ar'ɣa paraka'lo
"speak slowly please"
or (more natural)
«(Μίλα/μιλήστε) πιο αργά παρακαλώ» 
'mila [sing./informal 2nd person imperative]/mi'liste [pl./formal 2nd person imperative] (the verb can be omitted) pço ar'ɣa paraka'lo
"(speak) more slowly please"

[ɣ] is a voiced velar fricative
[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative


----------



## Saluton

Russian: *Пожалуйста, говорите медленнее.* (Pozh*a*lusta, govor*i*te m*e*dlenneye - please speak slower)

This is formal or addressed to more than one person, otherwise the verb would be shorter: говори (govor*i*).


----------



## karim37

Farsi:
lotfän yävash härf bezänid. ( ä as in apple. a as in father)

I don't have a Fasri keyboard. This is the best I could do:
  لطفا یواش حرف بزنید


----------



## ThomasK

kusurija said:


> In Dutch:
> Kunt u wat langzamer praten, alstublieft?


 
Slight variation: 
Wiilt u traag spreken alstublieft? 

('langzaam' and 'traag' are near-synonyms, but 'langzaam' is less common in Flanders, I think)


----------



## Selyd

*Ukrainian:*
Будь ласка, скажіть повільно.
Прошу, не так швидко.
Будь ласка, говоріть не так швидко.
*To several persons -*
Будь ласка, балакайте повільно.
Балакаймо не так швидко.


----------



## allefm

Latvian:

Lūdzu runā lēnāk! (informal to one person)
Lūdzu runājiet lēnāk (to several persons / formal to one person)


----------



## jana.bo99

kusurija said:


> In Serbian:
> Govorite polako, molim vas.
> 
> In Kroatian:
> Pričajte polako molim vas.
> 
> In Upper Sorbian:
> Rěčće prošu pomałšo.
> 
> In Yiddisch:
> Zaj azoj gut un red pamelecher.



Hi Kusurija:

Kroatian is also:
Govorite polako, molim vas. 

B.


----------

